# Cutting board



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

Tropical Almond with Mahogany stripes. Cuts were on a table saw but it was hand planed and then scraped. I still ended up doing some hand sanding. I had fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2016)

That looks nice, good job Les! Tony


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

Did the sanding pretty much in the dark last night. I see a bit more to do now that it is light.
Thanks Tony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2016)

How are you finishing it?


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

Watco Butcher Block finish. Seeing the pictures on a big screen they are pretty terrible. I will have to redo later.


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Watco Butcher Block finish



Let me know what you think please.


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

So far so good. Pretty much like any oil finish. I have been giving more than double the 4 hours between coats and can see why they say 72 hours after the final before using because the smell stays strong awhile. It did not seem to darken the wood much but did enhance the grain. I'm starting to think about 1 more coat for a total of 5. Not because of the product but because I think I can get it a little better on my end.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

I think you will see why I had to make this cutting board for my wife's shop. It is all Scott's fault

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2016)

I saw that when he made it, that's a beautiful Chinese cleaver. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

I didn't get that pic set up very good either. The old cutting board was just a chunk of Yellow Pine 2x8. After getting that knife it really made me feel like a slacker not to do something about that.


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2016)

If you need a companion board for it let me know!


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 3, 2016)

@Tony OK I will. I have one more piece of the Tropical Almond left. I will not be using it so I will make a point of sending it your way if you think you will use it. I also think I will be offering up a fair amount of Jamaican Dogwood book matched sets soon.


----------



## Tony (Jun 3, 2016)

Cool! Let me know what you need, maybe we can swap boxes of stuff. Tony


----------



## brown down (Jun 3, 2016)

nice board and knife! I'm sure mommas happy


----------



## SnydersGarden (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice job!


----------

